# Tomcat Methodenaufruf



## MQue (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Tomcat einen Listener/eine Methode z.B.: alle 30s aufgerufen wird?

lg


----------



## maki (1. Sep 2009)

"Tomcat ruft Listener/Methode alle 30 sek auf"

Was soll das heissen?

Vielleicht reicht es dir ja, wenn du einen ContextListener verwendest der einen eigenen Thread startet.


----------



## MQue (1. Sep 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> "Tomcat ruft Listener/Methode alle 30 sek auf"
> 
> Was soll das heissen?
> 
> Vielleicht reicht es dir ja, wenn du einen ContextListener verwendest der einen eigenen Thread startet.




Dieser Listener wird aber nur dann aufgerufen, wenn sich im ServletContext was tut, ich brauche aber irgend eine Möglichkeit, dass eine Methode alle 30s aufgerufen wird.
Da wirds wahrscheinlich nichts geben, oder?
lg


----------



## mvitz (1. Sep 2009)

Quartz


----------

